
Mocking External APIs in Python - mjhea0
https://realpython.com/blog/python/testing-third-party-apis-with-mocks#.V3EuqqGwQYw.hackernews
======
nathan_long
Like this?

# Oh look, I'm the Twitter API, I just can't make up my mind what features I
provide!

